# Tool Talk > Machines >  Plastic water jug molding machine - GIF

## Jon

Plastic water jug molding machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Large injection molding machine - photos
Blow molding a boat - GIF
Blow molding plastic water tanks - GIF
Blow molding plastic containers - GIF
Plastic bottle blow molding process - video

----------

KustomsbyKent (Feb 4, 2021),

nova_robotics (Feb 4, 2021),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 10, 2021)

----------


## marksbug

neet! I used to make some injection molds for a while.I learned a lot making them.

----------

